# I am completely stumped. VPN Error #800



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I will be forever grateful to anyone who may know how to reset or fix this VPN error I have. I cannot make a new vpn connection even though the darn thing asks me to specify work, then virtual private connection, etc. when it's all done. the connection defaults to a modem and the phone number is the domain name of the vpn server.

Furthermore, I have on existing VPN account that was setup originally and was working fine. I can't think of anything that would have messed with it. I'm a hardware guy and overall have general knowledge through computers though in the world of networking, I am a little behind. I've exhausted the Microsoft support knowledge base and support page. I will include a screen shot of the error I get when I try to connect to the original VPN I setup.

Don't look at my system specs on the side, it isn't the computer I am using. I am using my Windows based laptop. It's a Gateway MP6954, Windows MCE, 2gb ram, 120gb HD, and uses the intel abg wireless lan for most of it's connectivity. On occasion I will use the onboard Marvell Lan but the error occurs on either network adapter. As far as software on this machine. I have Symantec Client Security 3.1 installed which the 2006 release of client firewall and corporate antivirus client. Disabling them along with the windows firewall have no effect on this problem. I could restore my machine from a previous ghost image, but it's more of a pain in the butt since I've installed so many new things since I made that image and a system restore is out of the question.

Anyone who can help me figure out this without restoring my backup I will seriously owe them. This is the first problem I've posted in nearly 400 posts on here mainly as part of the hardware team. I'm new hear too. But somehow got promoted in record time. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Aelobin (Feb 12, 2007)

smz said:


> I cannot make a new vpn connection


You tried making a new VPN with a simple program such as Hamachi or OpenVPN? This would work as a temporary solution (or permanent if you like it) and will let you see if you see if theres any errors affecting it also.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I've tried openvpn and cisco's vpn client to no avail. I haven't heard of Hamachi but I will look into it. Problem with openvpn unless there is a configuration option I am not aware of, is that out of the box it supports SSL VPN and when used with a VPN provider that distributes this as their client, it defaults to port 443. This is unfortunately a different VPN technology and also can't pass through firewalls at ease like the VPN dialer included with Windows. But thanks for the suggestion of Hamachi. It can't hurt to look.

SMZ



Aelobin said:


> You tried making a new VPN with a simple program such as Hamachi or OpenVPN? This would work as a temporary solution (or permanent if you like it) and will let you see if you see if theres any errors affecting it also.


----------

